# starting out



## aquatica (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello,I am new to routing.I am semi retired looking for a hobby.I want to start out building cabinets,picture frames,possibly signs.I would like advice picking out a good router/table setup that won't disapoint me.thanks for your input..:help:

aquatica


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------

